# Working Line GSD Breeder Recommendation - Western Canada



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I am looking for a working line GSD breeder recommendation in Western Canada.
I have previous experience with GSD ownership - "working" show line.
I would prefer a breeder that breeds mostly West German working lines, but a mix of West German, Czech/Slovak lines is fine too. What am I looking for in the puppy: Medium drive, good off switch, balanced nerves, male, black or bi-colour, 2-3 months old. Looking to welcome/take possession of a new puppy from mid-March until the end of April 2021.
The dog will mostly be used as a companion/family dog (basic obedience will be a must) with potential exposure to Schutzhund. Can you recommend any GSD breeders in Western Canada whose kennel can produce this kind of dogs/puppies?
Thank you all for your constructive answers.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Not much in Canada for working lines. A few in Ontario, nothing in Western Canada that I would deal with. Lots of wanna be breeders flogging dogs with issues.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I highly recommend Canczech in Vancouver, B.C.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact these clubs to see if you can go watch. Meet the dogs. You'll find what you want.





Executive and Clubs







www.gsscc.ca





I don't think there are many people from Western Canada on here. I never see recommendations for that region.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Canczech!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Do you have a dog from them?


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses so far.

To summarize: If I want a working line GSD from somebody in Western Canada, I would need to visit local Schutzhund clubs to see who might have any breeding plans and might be willing to sell a puppy from that breeding. (too many might). Anything else in the west is "wannabe breeder" producing dogs with issues.

Some of you mentioned that there are several working line GSD breeders on the east side of Canada. Whom would you recommend from that area (who is willing to ship their puppy) and why?
Thank you.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Canczech has been breeding for over 30 years. The breeder is from the former Czech Republic and came to North America as a child. He goes to Europe and has connections in Europe regarding getting dogs. They do some of the best imprinting/exposure of pups of the vast majority of anyone breeding. I am very pleased with my dog from them.


----------



## January (Sep 15, 2019)

I’ve seen Pirates Lair advertised before. They are in Chilliwack I believe might be worth looking into.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

He is close friends with Canczech's owner and in the past has helped him raise and train dogs. He breeds for a little different type of dog I believe.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

vukc said:


> Thank you all for your responses so far.
> 
> To summarize: If I want a working line GSD from somebody in Western Canada,* I would need to visit local Schutzhund clubs to see who might have any breeding plans and might be willing to sell a puppy from that breeding. (too many might). Anything else in the west is "wannabe breeder" producing dogs with issues.*
> 
> ...


oh my. Where did you come to that conclusion? I just suggested visiting clubs because there doesn't seem to be many recommendations for western Canada on this board and if you see the dogs in person, you will find what you like. Many people have a female that they train and title and will breed if she's good without actually producing dogs regularly. Or you might see breeders from the U.S or eastern Canada that you like and decide to have a puppy shipped in. I always think visiting and meeting the dogs/people is the best route. What I like might not be what you like


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I live in Alberta for 25 years. I worked dogs there. I looked at over a dozen breeders during my years there and I was aware of registration "fudging" on a pretty large scale. I know of several breeders who moved and changed kennel names when people wised up, I know a breeder who has dogs I would buy except for ethical issues. The dogs on paper are not the dogs being bred. 
You say you want primarily a companion, with potential to do more. I would not think that a dog incapable of being in a family setting is much of a companion and I would guess you aren't looking for a dog to live in a kennel.
So maybe a clear definition of your idea of a companion?
Fraserglen is in Ontario, several members have pups.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Sabis mom said:


> I live in Alberta for 25 years. I worked dogs there. I looked at over a dozen breeders during my years there and I was aware of registration "fudging" on a pretty large scale. I know of several breeders who moved and changed kennel names when people wised up, I know a breeder who has dogs I would buy except for ethical issues. The dogs on paper are not the dogs being bred.
> You say you want primarily a companion, with the potential to do more. I would not think that a dog incapable of being in a family setting is much of a companion and I would guess you aren't looking for a dog to live in a kennel.
> So maybe a clear definition of your idea of a companion?
> Fraserglen is in Ontario, several members have pups.


Trying to explain a "clear idea of companion dog": Lives with and interacts with family members indoors and outdoors. Participates in family activities (hiking, camping, biking, long walks, etc.). Able to interact friendly with other dogs of various sizes and breeds (this will mostly depend on the way a puppy is raised but genetics play a role too). Does not need to be friendly towards cats, squirrels, rabbits, etc. When the need arises should be able to recognize the situation and act accordingly (e.g. be suspissios of strangers, not aggressive towards them if situation does not demand that otherwise be friendly). Settle well in the house around the family members, but be a firecracker on the field. It is hard to describe in words what my last GSD was (e.g. you could leave a huge piece of raw meat directly under his nose and he would not eat it, even if you leave his sight for a long period until he was given permission) ...essentially would like to have similar traits but with a little more pronounced hardness


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you. I think you would do well to reach out to breeders in the east. Cross border is not ideal at this time. Be sure to be honest and clear with breeders.
The links @Jax08 provided may be helpful, just be aware that some of the Alberta clubs were created by breeders to market their dogs. Not saying they may not be fine dogs but keep bias in mind.
Based on your description of a companion some recommendations may be of no value. To each their own.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

You can lead a horse to water but you can’t make him drink.


----------

